# Warmachine Cryx WIP



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

For my third and final army that I am currently working on, I am working on a Cryx army from Warmachine. As this game is much cheaper to start out, and the games are relatively quick, I felt that it wouldn't hurt to pick up some models and play. The Cryx models especially are really cool, and the game is very fun to play. For color scheme, I am going for a red armor with gold trim, and some black-boltgun metal for the mechanical parts. I originally wanted Bone colored trim, but I got too frustrated with the Bleached Bone color I had, and gave up to pursue the gold. Pics to come in a few hours!


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok so currently at my disposal, my Cryx army consists of the following possibilities:

Warcasters:
eLich Lord Asphyxious
Warwitch Deneghra

Heavy Warjacks:
Slayer
Reaper

Light Warjacks:
2 Nightwretches (Unassembled and not shown)
2 Deathrippers
1 Defiler

Units:
6 Bane Knights

Solos:
2 Pistol Wraiths
Necrotech and Scrap Thrall
Skarlock Thrall

Here is my Bane Knights, recently primed and still inside the box I prime in. You can't tell from the hastily taken picture, but they all have some very dynamic poses, including one that actually looks like he's defending against a strike.









Only partially painted, this is where I got pissed at my Bleached Bone and decided to change schemes. I also opted to try the new scheme on a smaller 'Jack so I could see results a little faster. I dropper this guy and managed to break his legs and his harpoon arm, but I got it back together fairly seamlessly. This is the Plastic Warjack kit as well









Deathripper Bonejack, with red basecoat nearly done.









My main warcaster, Lich Lord Asphyxious. I had a hell of a time getting him together, especially with those souls at the bottom of his base. They just would not glue on. I also had problems with him when I attempted to prime him. I got a horrible batch of GW white primer, and had to strip the primer off. This resulted in him falling apart and refusing to go back together. I eventually just GSed the souls on so I could move on.









Slayer, Defiler, and Deathripper, all plastic









From left to right: Deneghra, Skarlock Thrall, Scrap Thrall, Pistol Wraith (Sculpt 1), Necrotech base made from bark, and another Pistol Wraith (Sculpt 2)


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice to see a Warmachine plog with a non standard colour scheme.

If you havn't got too far with the gold and still fancy a bone colour I think Foundation Deneb Stone could be an option for basing or replacing Bleached bone.
Depends how the bone was offending you mind.

Look forward to seeing more paint.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> Nice to see a Warmachine plog with a non standard colour scheme.
> 
> If you havn't got too far with the gold and still fancy a bone colour I think Foundation Deneb Stone could be an option for basing or replacing Bleached bone.
> Depends how the bone was offending you mind.
> ...


I did not think about the Foundation paints. I will give that a try in the future. Most likely I will test it out on something else, because the bone effect i was going to go for looked fairly difficult to replicate at my current painting level. Who knows. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

After having finished my last 'Nid Warrior the other night I though it would be a good time to give my Warmachine army a little attention. I managed to get my Nightwretches put together, as well as basecoating under where the gold is going to go on my Deathripper. Taking Viscount's advice, I put in an order for some foundation paints, and I will paint up the other Deathripper in my original scheme and see how he looks. I will compare the two and then decide what to do. For now, however, here are some pics.

So here is the Deathripper with some more color to it. I added some red to his legs above the ankles, and basecoated all the parts that will be gold in Scorched Brown. All that is left is the bone colors for the skull, the boltgun for the machine parts, and the green for the Necrotite glows and this guy is on his way to highlighting.

















Here are my two Nightwretches, fully assembled. One has a running pose, the other a walking pose.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Looks like you're off to a good start 

I'm liking the red, I have to say, can't wait to see how it look on the finished product!


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks! Yea I wasn't sure about the red at first either, but the more i did with it the more it grew on me


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Update time. Sadly, no painting updates, as I just have not had the time for a good painting sit down, nor have I been in the painting mood. But I did get my Warwitch Siren today, who is shown below.


















Hopefully this weekend I can finish up my Deathripper and maybe get started on something else. But, as I said in my 'Nid log, my work load at college has spiked for he next few weeks, and I need to spend some time on my chaos army. But, we will see. Until next time.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Another update! I managed to get some paint time in on my Deathripper. I basecoated the skull in Deneb Stone, following previous advice, which turned out fairly nicely. I also did the necrotite areas on him. I believe they might be done, although I am not happy with the way they turned out. I based them in a mix of about 3:1 Dark Angels Green to Snot Green. Then I used Deneb Stone to make the lighter color. The mixture did not turn out very well, and I'm attributing that to it being a foundation paint being added to normal paints. But I do not know for sure. What I do know is next time I am going to try going from Dark Angels to Scorpion Green. Here are some pics. The necrotite is fairly hard to see in some of the pics.


























C&C are always welcome. Until next time!


----------

